# Snow blower suddenly running rough



## Richo (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey guys, I know this isn't technically an automotive question but I couldn't find a specific forum for snowblowers so I figured automotive would cover a similar knowledge base.

I saw on a TV show a few days ago that you should burn the highest octane gas you can get in a snow blower. Since mine is 18 years old and doesn't run as great as it once did, I thought I would go with premium gas and hopefully give it a boost.

Almost immediately I was having problems with it sputtering and nearly conking out, then it ran fine for a while and then started sputtering again, and it seemed to happen most often when I had it on the decline of my driveway apron. I tried different choke positions and nothing made much difference.

After a while I took off the cover and sprayed the carb with Gumout and I can't say for sure but it seemed to run a little better after that, although I didn't run it for long.

Would higher octane, ethanol free gas have a sudden effect on an engine/carb that has run regular unleaded for 18 years? Just curious if this is kind of an expected thing or if it's just a coincidence and the carb needs a cleaning.

Thanks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Higher Octane fuel does not mean it's ethanol free. 
If it's ethanol free it would say so right on the pump.
Running ethanol fuel, in a power tool that get's that little use and only used a few months of the year and sits without running for months, plus it being that old it's lucky it worked at all.
Time to completely rebuild that carb. not just try spraying something in it.
Most likely all the fuel lines are also shot from the ethanol.


----------



## Richo (Dec 6, 2007)

The fuel I purchased was premium and did say ethanol free.

I do have a carb rebuild kit for the snowblower but it's all very small parts and seals, no fuel lines. Are you referring to the hose that goes from the gas tank to the engine area?


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

E10 gas with two fuel treatments sta-Bill and anti ethanol treatment plus I run the carb dry after every use . It been working fine for years and in the northeast we have had e10 in the winter since the late 80s for smog control. My snow blower is 18 years old. Pretty sure I would not put e15 in it though . Doesn't matter , non Ethanol free gas here.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Richo said:


> The fuel I purchased was premium and did say ethanol free.
> 
> I do have a carb rebuild kit for the snowblower but it's all very small parts and seals, no fuel lines. Are you referring to the hose that goes from the gas tank to the engine area?


Ayuh,.... The carb probably needs a complete tear down, 'n rebuild, but the entire fuel system also oughta be thoroughly cleaned as well,...

Sounds like ya got some crud boucin' 'round in there somewhere,....

The change in fuel grade, should have No effect,...


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

some of the higher octane fuels have more cleaners in it, but probably just timing...after 18 years a carb rebuild should be expected, if you dont have, put an inline fuel filter from the tank to the carb if room allows it..


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Quick cleaning. Shouldn't cost that much.


----------



## Richo (Dec 6, 2007)

I did remove the carb and fully clean it several years ago, also replaced seals, etc. Looks like it's time to do that again before the next big snow fall.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Regular gas burns quicker that premium gas. Premium fuel burns slower for more power. Cars that are designed for reg fuel doesn't burn premium as well. And premium cars don't burn reg gas as well also. Empty all the fuel out and replace with reg fuel. I bet your problems are gone. Had a older Honda years ago with the 'jet valve' engine and it will not run on premium fuel. I emptied out the tank and put reg fuel in it and all's well.:vs_coffee:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Brainbucket said:


> Regular gas burns quicker that premium gas. Premium fuel burns slower for more power. Cars that are designed for reg fuel doesn't burn premium as well. And premium cars don't burn reg gas as well also. Empty all the fuel out and replace with reg fuel. I bet your problems are gone. Had a older Honda years ago with the 'jet valve' engine and it will not run on premium fuel. I emptied out the tank and put reg fuel in it and all's well.:vs_coffee:


+1

Often misunderstood myth about premium fuel. Quicker burn in regular octane. 

Higher octane if for slower burn in higher compression motors and Forced Induction.


----------



## surfing_santa (Feb 9, 2016)

Sheer pin? This is almost the cause of every snowblower problem. Could be causing vibrations/oddness, or stalling the motor due to unwanted friction.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Wow...just wow.

I would be nice if the spammers actually knew just something.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

surfing_santa said:


> Sheer pin? This is almost the cause of every snowblower problem. Could be causing vibrations/oddness, or stalling the motor due to unwanted friction.


What? I mean . . .what?

I'm not exactly sure what a "sheer" pin is anyway. My house has 'sheer' curtains that don't cause any vibrations that I've noticed, and my snowblower has a 'shear' pin, but it's never been the cause of vibrations. Normally when it invokes its purposeful lack of shear strength when my blower has ingested the newspaper hidden under the snow, any vibration caused by rotating blower parts usually immediately stops.


----------



## surfing_santa (Feb 9, 2016)

LOL spam. ops I misspelled sheer and meant shear. People look over "unrelated" and maybe stupid things all the time and diagnose them as something else. I was only offering some advise even though it may have been stupid. Whereas you too haven't offered any except for Windows on Wash who said clean it...how fitting. And yes now i am spamming the thread your welcome


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Still not sure how the shear pin would have anything to do friction. Maybe I am missing something but the issue, based on the original poster, sounds combustion related.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

Did you pull the spark plug to see what _it_ looked like ?


----------



## Richo (Dec 6, 2007)

Plug was brand new before this winter started and it's only been run a couple times so far. Since I sprayed the carb with Gumout it seems to be better but time will tell and especially the next blizzard. :wink2:


----------

